# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Competition unmanned vehicles >  Western National Robot Rodeo and Capability Exercise (CAPEX)

## Airicist

Organizer - Sandia National Laboratories

sandia.gov/WNRR

June 11-15, 2018, Albuquerque, New Mexico, USA

----------


## Airicist

Robot Rodeo 2012 at Los Alamos National Laboratory

Published on Jun 28, 2012




> Bomb Squads from across the U.S. wrangled their bomb squad robots at the sixth annual Robot Rodeo beginning Tuesday, June 19 at Los Alamos National Laboratory. Eight teams participated in the three-day competition that featured 12 events. The Laboratory — along with Sandia National Laboratories, the Region II International Association of Bomb Technicians and Investigators, REMOTEC, U.S. Technical Working Group and QinetiQ — sponsor the Robot Rodeo. This year's winner, the Do?a Ana County Sheriff's Office.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Rodeo 2013

Published on Aug 27, 2013




> Sandia National Laboratories hosted the seventh annual Western National Robot Rodeo and Capability Exercise in June 2013. The five-day event is a lively and challenging competition that draws civilian and military bomb squad teams from across the country to see who can most effectively defuse dangerous situations with the help of robots.


Press release "Sandia hosts annual Robot Rodeo"
June 17, 2013




Sandia's Robot Rodeo showcases UAV technology

Published on May 14, 2015




> Bomb squads from across the country are duking it out at the ninth annual Western National Robot Rodeo and Capability Exercise at Sandia National Laboratories. The five-day training event offers a challenging platform for civilian and military bomb squad teams to practice defusing dangerous situations with robots’ help. For 2015, Sandia is introducing unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) into the competition. UAVs help bomb squad teams gather critical information from a bird’s eye view.

----------


## Airicist

Western National Robot Rodeo & Capability Exercise

Published on Mar 19, 2018




> Come Spring 2018, Sandia National Laboratories hosts the Western National Robot Rodeo and Capability Exercise (WNRR & CAPEX) at its Robotic Vehicle Range in Albuquerque, New Mexico. Bomb squads from across the country gather to fire up their robots and sharpen their bomb-neutralizing skills, competing in this tough, multi-faceted training event. WNRR training scenarios mimic the dangerous situations occurring every day in the real world which helps prepare these dedicated specialists for when it all goes down on their watch.

----------

